
Build your startup with 5 other amazing Female STEM founders and get investments - hoangjacqueline
http://www.wefunder.com/xx
======
hoangjacqueline
Hello Hacker News Readers!

I have been dying to tell you about xx! It's an accelerator where you build
your startup next to 5 other amazing STEM founders in SF for 3 months. You get
$20k in investment, free housing for 3 months and gain lifelong friends.

We have amazing founders and investors (like Tracy from Plangrid!) joining for
fireside chats and hope the xx inspires founders to think big and pay it
forward.

Last time I wrote here, your support was so immense and I met/spoke with
incredible founders that I wanted to tell y'all first about it.

If you have any questions or thoughts, please email me at
hoangjacqueline1@gmail.com I'd love to know :)

Please apply. Don't ever count yourself short!! If you know friends, family,
passerby who'd love to apply, please share with them!

